# urgent!!! does anyone know where i can get a loan without payslip/bank statements?



## better5555 (23 Feb 2008)

hi
I am in a really difficult situation at the moment! it all started when my husband changed jobs in Nov....he was asked constantly from another company to work for them....when he moved over they decided that they could not pay him as they had not been paid money they were owed....so it's a month away from Christmas and no money coming in.

he stated looking for work in Dec... but as it was so close to Christmas...he did not have much luck....so started to look again in Jan....and still hasn't got work yet...... he has sent out hundreds of cv's but nothing back.....it was only in this week that he got 2 interviews and we are waiting to here back on monday or Tuesday......roll on Monday or Tuesday! he really needs to get this job.....i am doing as course so i am not working....but have also sent out lots of cv's to find work...but again nothing as yet....although 1 interview next week..... sorry for the long drawn out story....

now my situation is! even if he get the job this week! we will be stuffed before he gets paid as thre is very little left in the account to cover bills...... we both have excellent credit history!but i am stuck as to how i get a loan without proof of earnings... or even if he gets the job.. i cant show any recent payslips bank accounts etc! this is a very stressful situation....i do not know what to do! i am thinking about it 24/7 does anyone know how i can get a loan! or any genuine money lender!!any help would be excellent!i hope there is someone out there who can recommend someplace!
also recently bought our own house in Oct.....would lenders offer a secured loan in this situation

MY FINANCIAL CREDIT;
CREDIT UINION LOAN....BUT NEED PROOF TO GET TOP UP LOAN
VISA CARD...CANT GET EXTRA LIMIT UNTIL END OF MARCH.
OVERDRAFT 2.500 ALREADY NOT MAXED YET!!!
HOUSE REPAYMENT NOT DUE UNTIL MAY....
THATS IT....IF I CAN GET A LOAN.... I CAN MAKE LOAN REPAYMENTS FROM THE LOAN UNTIL I GET SORTED OUT!!!





thanks for any replies


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2008)

*Re: does anyone know how i can obtain a personal /car loan without proof*

Any chance!!!! You could post!!!!! With fewer exclamation marks!!!!!!

It is very unlikely that any reputable lender will advance a loan without some proof of earnings. In any case without earnings how would you service the loan? Maybe if you post some details about your overall financial circumstances people can comment in more detail?


----------



## better5555 (23 Feb 2008)

*Re: urgent !!!!! does anyone know where i can get a loan without payslip/bank stateme*

Thanks For Your Reply ...... Will Up Date With  More  Financial Details. Changed The Exclamation Marks! Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2008)

*Re: Does anyone know where i can get a loan without payslip/bank statements?*

The details posted are not really sufficient. You need to be clearer on your incomings, outgoings, existing debts (amounts, terms, rates) and any savings/investments/assets (including your home if applicable). See the _Money Makeover _forum template and example posts for example.


----------

